# Happy 1st Birthday Tag!!



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tag! Hard to believe how fast he grew up when you go back and look at it...

9 weeks old when he came here...



























12 weeks old


















With Argos and Cade









5 months old


















7 months old



























10 months old



















And Today!!! 1 Year OLD!!! Yay!!



























With Argos.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

gorgeous...thanks for sharing


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tag, you handsome 1 year old! :birthday:


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Happy Birthday Tag from your other brother, Doc!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Handsome Tag!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A year old already?! No way!!!

Happy birthday Tag!!!

I always think of him as that one puppy in the photo with Argos and Cade...lol.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

happy birthday Tag! Chloe sends kisses. And we wish many more happy years for you.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awwww happy birthday Tag!

He's very handsome!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Gah! Gorgeous dog! Happy birthday to one handsome dude!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Tag! You handsome boy!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Tag!!! What a handsome man he turned into, with still an air of puppy-ness! 

LOL on Florida GSD pics - seems to me about all their pictures they have their tongues hanging out down to their ankles!


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!! The more GSDs I see with this darker color, the more I like it!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Tag!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> Happy Birthday Tag!!! What a handsome man he turned into, with still an air of puppy-ness!
> 
> LOL on Florida GSD pics - seems to me about all their pictures they have their tongues hanging out down to their ankles!


Yep- He's still VERY puppy. Which is why it's hard to believe he's a year old already...

And the tongues to the ankles...partly the heat (yes even in February) but I think in this particular case it's more like Tag had to run a marathon before he was still enough to be photographed...  He's a busy one.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #1 Tag! You have grown into a handsome boy


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> And the tongues to the ankles...partly the heat (yes even in February) but I think in this particular case it's more like Tag had to run a marathon before he was still enough to be photographed...  He's a busy one.


LOL! I can see that!


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh he is a beauty!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy B-day Tag! What gorgeous pups.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

What a beautiful collection of GSDs! Happy Birthday Tag!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Tag!!!!!!


----------

